# Sticky  Golden Retriever Mix Breed Rescues



## Rob's GRs

Here is a list I just put together for those trying to help Golden mixes get rescued. Also you can check with _All-Breed Rescues_ in your state as well for help.




*Golden Retriever Mixes Rescues*​ 

*From the GRCA-NRC list*​ 


_*(Please note that the states they are listed under are their locations, however their service area may include other states)*_​ 


*ALABAMA*
*J&L Golden Retriever Rescue See this GRCA web page for information = GRCA*

*ALASKA*
*Golden Retriever Rescue of Fairbanks*

*ARIZONA*
*Arizona Golden Retriever Connection*
*Rescue A Golden of Arizona*

*CALIFORNIA*
*GRC of Greater Los Angeles Rescue*
*Homeward Bound GR Rescue and Sanctuary, Inc.*
*Retrievers and Friends of Southern California* 
*Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue
NORCAL Golden Retriever Rescue*

*COLORADO*
*Golden Retriever Freedom Rescue*
*Golden Retriever Rescue of the Rockies*

*CONNECTICUT*
*Connecticut Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc.*
*Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue**, LLC*

*FLORIDA*
*Emerald Coast Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc*
*Golden Rescue In Naples, Inc.*
*Golden Rescue South Florida, Inc.*
*Tropical Dawg GR of Boca Raton, Florida*

*GEORGIA*
*Golden Retriever Rescue of Atlanta*

*ILLINOIS*
*As Good As Gold (AGAG) - Golden Retriever Rescue of Northern Illinois*

*INDIANA*
*Golden Retriever Rescue and Community Education*

*LOUISIANA*
*Gulf South Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc*

*MASSACHUSETTS*
*North East All Retriever Rescue*

*MINNESOTA*
*Retrieve A Golden of Minnesota*

*MISSOURI*
*Dirk's Fund - Golden Retriever Rescue*
*Gateway Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc*
*Golden Recovery Retrieving Retrievers Rescue Midwest*
*Love A Golden Rescue*

*MONTANA*
*Montana's Precious Gold Golden Retriever Rescue*

*NEW JERSEY*
*Shore Hearts Golden Retriever Rescue*

*NEW MEXICO*
*Golden Retriever Rescue of New Mexico*
*Rio Grande Valley Golden Retriever Club*

*NEW YORK*
*Autumn Valley Golden Retriever Club Rescue*
*Golden Retriever Rescue Operated With Love Statewide*
*Peppertree Rescue, Inc.*


*NORTH CAROLINA*
*https://www.goldenrescuenc.org/adoption-info/our-dogs, Neuse River Golden Retriever Rescue
*
*Triad Golden Retriever Rescue*

*OHIO*
*Golden Retriever Rescue Resource*
*Golden Retrievers In Need Rescue Service*
*Golden Treasures Golden Retriever Rescue*

*OREGON*
*Golden Bond Golden Retriever Rescue of Oregon*

*PENNSYLVANIA*
*Golden Retriever Adoptions, Placement and Education *
*Keystone Golden Retriever Rescue*-*See the GRCA web site for more information* GRCA
*With A Golden Spirit*

*SOUTH CAROLINA*
*Midlands Golden Retriever Rescue*
*Foothills Golden Retriever Rescue*
*Grateful Golden's Rescue of the Low Country 
Grand Srand Golden Retriever Rescue, https://www.grandstrandgrr.org/index.html*

*TENNESSEE*
*Heartland Golden Retriever Rescue*
*Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue*
*Tennessee Valley GR Rescue *

*TEXAS*
*Gold Ribbon Rescue*
*Golden Retriever Rescue of Houston*

*UTAH*
*Companion Golden Retriever Rescue*

*VERMONT*
*Golden Huggs Golden Retriever Rescue See this GRCA web site for more information. GRCA*
*RagTag Golden Retriever Rescue*

*VIRGINIA*
*Golden Retriever Rescue Education and Training*

*WASHINGTON*
*Evergreen Golden Retriever Rescue*
*Inland Empire Golden Retriever Rescue *

*WISCONSIN*
*Golden Retriever Rescue of Wisconsin*
*Wisconsin Adopt A Golden Retriever*


----------



## mylissyk

How did you find out they take mixes? That's a good list to have on hand, maybe we can get it to be a sticky in the rescue forum.

(fyi - Brazos Valley in Texas disbanded, they no longer exist)


----------



## Brinkleysmom

This is the link we are using for mixed breeds in the flyers we are doing up along with posters for the Vets offices and for educating the public. 

Professor Hunt's Rescue/Shelter Page

Rob, yours is a great list too.


----------



## Rob's GRs

mylissyk said:


> How did you find out they take mixes? That's a good list to have on hand, maybe we can get it to be a sticky in the rescue forum.
> 
> (fyi - Brazos Valley in Texas disbanded, they no longer exist)


 

In each organizations information listed with GRCA-NGC they state if they are only a Pure-bred Goldens only, Golden and Golden mixes only, or All breed/ mix rescue.
Thanks..... I took Brazos Valley off the list


----------



## Karen519

*Rob..*

Rob:

Thank you for this!!! You're an angel!!!!


----------



## HopeandFaithCA

*GR Mix Breed needs a Home (Craigslist ad)*

I just found this ad. This GR mix needs a home. View listing here (Tennessee):

http://nashville.craigslist.org/pet/590105893.html


----------



## Jackson'sMom

I just checked, and listing has been deleted by author.


----------



## JoelSilverman

Thank you so much.. I will add these to my database on my site!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

You can find a number of mixed breed rescues, not just for Goldens. I've posted a link here before. It's an incredible list. Now where is it???


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Thanks for posting the Golden Retriever Rescue groups that take in mixes.

I am with CAPE FEAR GOLDEN RETRIEVER RESCUE based in Wilmington, I help with Intakes and Owner Surrenders. There are four Golden Retriever Rescue Groups in NC-we each have a Service Area that we serve. CFGRR serves the Coastal Counties of NC only and unfortunately we do not take dogs in from out of state due to lack of the necessary rescources.


----------



## ccottrill

*Golden mixes in SW Florida*

I'm with Golden Retriever Rescue of Southwest Florida and we also take golden mixes. We serve the Tampa area all the way down to Naples. grrswf.org.


----------



## JeanieBeth

ccottrill said:


> I'm with Golden Retriever Rescue of Southwest Florida and we also take golden mixes. We serve the Tampa area all the way down to Naples. grrswf.org.


I also foster with GRRSWF.org!! 
They're wonderful group! ??


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Cape Fear Golden Retriever Rescue in NC closed down three years ago, they can be removed from this list.

Low Country GR Rescue in SC closed also.

You can add Grand Strand Golden Retriever Rescue in SC to the list, they take in golden mixes. 

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## Dallas Gold

At one time Golden Retriever Rescue Alliance in Texas (www.grralliance.org) accepted mixed breeds, and probably still do unless they changed their policy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Georginenordin

Thanks for the publication. If I could request that you add Norcal Golden Retriever Rescue, California to your list. We have been rehoming mixes for a year. 
Thank you for your consideration ,
Georgine


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Georginenordin said:


> Thanks for the publication. If I could request that you add Norcal Golden Retriever Rescue, California to your list. We have been rehoming mixes for a year.
> Thank you for your consideration ,
> Georgine


Welcome!

I'll add NorCal to the list.


----------



## cheng271

The link for NJ Shore Hearts Golden Retriever Rescue doesn't work so well.

Actually later I clicked some other links, also seem invalid. Maybe it's been too long and they changed the website...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Try this link-



National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------

